# Sustainable Farming?



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I usually like anything Dr. Black writes. I loved this one and hope y'all enjoy it.

http://www.progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4872n-the-edge-of-common-sense-sustainable-farming-really&catid=71:baxter-black&Itemid=114


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Amen brother.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I always said organic or "sustainable " ag was the cure for obesity.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a fantastic article. I have several friends I pat on the head as well when they talk about farming. I find it interesting he mentions the company Monfort in his article. They were a large feedlot company in Colorado that is now owned by JBS Swift. Now the Monfort's main business is the Colorado Rockies baseball team. I wish they had kept in the feedlot business......


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Teslan said:


> That's a fantastic article. I have several friends I pat on the head as well when they talk about farming. I find it interesting he mentions the company Monfort in his article. They were a large feedlot company in Colorado that is now owned by JBS Swift. Now the Monfort's main business is the Colorado Rockies baseball team. I wish they had kept in the feedlot business......


Amen when I was young (thirteen i believe) summered at Greeley Co. with mom she was at The University of N. Co and had a Monfort burger at the restarant that was as big as a plate!!! Wish I could remember the name of the place think it was on the Highway across from the plant. Martin


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I always said organic or "sustainable " ag was the cure for obesity.


Yeah....and the poor house in production.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Amen when I was young (thirteen i believe) summered at Greeley Co. with mom she was at The University of N. Co and had a Monfort burger at the restarant that was as big as a plate!!! Wish I could remember the name of the place think it was on the Highway across from the plant. Martin


There isn't a restarant across from the plant now, but things might have changed as there is a resturant at the livestock auction place that used to be owned by Monfort. The business college at UNC is now named the Monfort Business college.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry to highjack thread. It's hard enough making money with today's technology not alone trying to do it the old ways. There are ways to utilize natural processes but to not use available tools to increase production is foolish. Martin


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Permaculture/ organic types I've talked to figure no problem feeding the world with the new (old time) methods of agriculture. Just gonna need about 4 billion people to fly to mars.


----------

